# Saltwater Tank Of The Moth Contest-Poll



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

And now we have the entries! Vote for your favorite one! if u entered, no voting for your self! Who's gonna win? Could it be...

Guy's 10gallon reef:


GetITCdot's [unmentioned size] [unmentioned biotope] tank:





trouble93's 55gal mixed reef




reefer girl's [unmentioned size] [unmentioned biotope] tank







dwref's 125g soft tank


please vote! poles close on the 15th!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh Sorry, my tank is a 150 gallons starter mixed reef.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

petlover516 said:


> And now we have the entries! Vote for your favorite one! if u entered, no voting for your self!


OK, so I won't vote for myself. Can I vote for someone else like Trouble93 or are participants not allowed to vote at all?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

sure the participants can show good curtesy by voting for the others, u just can't vote 4 urself.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

and the winner is...
Guy's 10-gallon nano!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

hurray! congrats Guy!


----------

